# Notice



## Deuce Da Masta

Im putting the whole board on notice. At least 5 warheads will be diploid this week, and it can be aimed at ANYONE on cigarlive. No one is safe. 


Run and Hide! 


That is all..........


Deuce OUT


----------



## amateurke

Women and children in the shelters!! Radar drafted!! Trenches dug!! I'am safe!! :redface:


----------



## PV1191

Oh CRAP!!!!!!!!!! Deuce hits HARD!!!!!!!!


----------



## CigarMan Phil

Im hiding under the desk now:biggrin:


----------



## eggwhites

OH CRAP!


*hides*


----------



## DOZER

:huh_oh::arghhhh:


----------



## TravelingJ-cl

CigarMan Phil said:


> Im hiding under the desk now:biggrin:


I hear that! Our RV offers just about as much protection as your desk! haha, unless your desk is made out of some fancy hardwood, then you've got me beat! :mrcool:


----------



## Christopher The Great

Hopefully the basement will be enough of a shelter for me!


----------



## sseagle

TravelingJ said:


> I hear that! Our RV offers just about as much protection as your desk! haha, unless your desk is made out of some fancy hardwood, then you've got me beat! :mrcool:


I have a nice large sweetgum tree in my front yard, you are welcome to park behind it if you would like. Not hardwood, but hey, its a big tree, and I wouldn't mind it no longer existing.


----------



## GolfNut

HAH! You're too late, I completed the Bunker yesterday! Unless of course you've set out Bunker Busters loose upon us!!


----------



## tobacmon

I'm not scared -- talk is cheap -- I do have insurance and fear no man!

Now where did I put my flak jacket?????


----------



## big04deuce

Holy [email protected]!!! Has everyone gone mad...RUN!!!


----------



## HTOWNBLKGOLFR

now where did i put my tonka truck !!!...


----------



## cybervee-cl

I have one thing to say .............

DUCK AND COVER!


----------



## sofaman

Look Out!!!


----------



## Cypress

Hit them hard.


----------



## buttah

I'm stilling rebuilding from a MikeDaddy bomb, spare me My insurance was up to date but the deductible is high!


----------



## Wingfan13-cl

NICE.....take em out Deuce.


----------



## Snapperhead-cl

I feel brave on this one.....I think I will go stand in my yard and watch the destruction of others.......My house is safe....I feel/fear no evil.....I laugh in the face of this fear.:lol:


----------



## eggyellow

i'll keep an eye on the sky!


----------



## GoinFerSmoke

Bombs bursting in air....


----------



## Oxman

Cigar Live is about to qualify as a "war zone" if this keeps up!


----------



## maduro4me-cl

I need to call my wife and make sure our insurance is paid up. Please remember I have a 7 month old who I would like to see grow up.


----------



## baboruger

You people are up way to late at night! Wow, some early posting going on.

Deuce...not worried, look at the avitar something that looks like that can't have much bite

Actually go get'em!!! Cannot wait to see the damage!!!


----------



## DBCcigar

I am taking cover....


----------



## Deuce Da Masta

Ask yourself. Self, did I just make myself a target by posting here????


----------



## eggyellow

deuce said:


> Ask yourself. Self, did I just make myself a target by posting here????


I'm fine with that, i have confidence in my bunker!


----------



## ngetal

deuce said:


> Ask yourself. Self, did I just make myself a target by posting here????


I tried that... all I got back was this crazy gibbering noise... :baffled:


----------



## baboruger

I never worry. If anything strange happens, it's my wife who gets the mail


----------



## GreySmoke

Holy Crap and I just put a Trade to you in the mail....:errrr:


----------



## Deuce Da Masta

baboruger said:


> I never worry. If anything strange happens, it's my wife who gets the mail


Nice, put your wife in the line of fire:roflmao:


----------



## Deuce Da Masta

Rojo Camacho said:


> I'm fine with that, i have confidence in my bunker!


Yeah, i have intel on your "bunker"


----------



## baboruger

She's used to it by now. The only think that ever worries me is that my son sometimes wants to open the boxes for daddy...that would not be good


----------



## Deuce Da Masta

baboruger said:


> She's used to it by now. The only think that ever worries me is that my son sometimes wants to open the boxes for daddy...that would not be good


Ill be sure to put a sticker that says, under the age of 14, do not open:biggrin:


----------



## eggyellow

deuce said:


> Yeah, i have intel on your "bunker"


damn that google maps, taking pics of my hideaways!!!


----------



## ctiicda

I feel safe...I think...only time will tell...I had to reroute any bombs to me toward the shop I work at...I live near an elementary school and could not put those people in danger.


----------



## cusccrstud21

good luck and God Bless to whoever gets hit....:biggrin:


----------



## Rah55

Duck and cover :arghhhh:


----------



## sseagle

deuce said:


> Self, did I just make myself a target by posting here????


Did you just ask it for me?


----------



## mhlatke

The White Owls will be lighting up the skies!:biggrin:


----------



## happy1

Patrick is a wuss!!


----------



## JonDot

Sic em' Deuce!!!!!


----------



## Lighthouse

Go get 'em Duece....take no prisoners!


----------



## htown

hee hee hee


----------



## KhaoticMedic

BLAH BLAH BLAH, or am I late?


----------



## Wunderdawg

WILL THIS MADNESS EVER END!!!!!!!!!!!!! oops, sorry......carry on.


----------



## JonDot

Wunderdawg said:


> WILL THIS MADNESS EVER END!!!!!!!!!!!!! oops, sorry......carry on.


NO!!!!What fun would that be?:biggrin:


----------



## iloveclmore

Don't run, don't hide. He will find you, and destroy you!


----------



## JLDUDE12345-cl

deuce said:


> Im putting the whole board on notice. At least 5 warheads will be diploid this week, and it can be aimed at ANYONE on cigarlive. No one is safe.
> 
> Run and Hide!
> 
> That is all..........
> 
> Deuce OUT


Im not scared...my dog gets the mail...:lol:


----------



## leafandale

Cypress said:


> Hit them hard.


...then hit 'em again!! Woot!


----------



## TravelingJ-cl

JLDUDE12345 said:


> Im not scared...my dog gets the mail...:lol:


We have all packages sent to my Mom's house, and letters to a PO box. Safety first....my safety at least! haha


----------



## gsmach1

Watch out everyone and lock yourselves in your bomb shelters. :arghhhh:


----------



## Doogie

hitem hard


----------



## KhaoticMedic

Dont hurt them Hammer!:huh::baffled: 

LOL


----------



## robisjebus




----------



## buttah

KhaoticMedic said:


> Dont hurt them Hammer!:huh::baffled:
> 
> LOL


Can't Touch This ...


----------



## shawn.knight

Patriot missiles armed..Phalynx system up...


----------



## Wunderdawg

deuce said:


> Im putting the whole board on notice. At least 5 warheads will be diploid this week, and it can be aimed at ANYONE on cigarlive. No one is safe.
> 
> Run and Hide!
> 
> That is all..........
> 
> Deuce OUT


This "lil ol noob" aint scared.:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## KhaoticMedic

Why setting up defenses for backwoods and sparklers. Whoops did I say that out loud - AH hell ya know I did - Can i get an AMEN?


----------



## FoZzMaN-cl

deuce said:


> Ask yourself. Self, did I just make myself a target by posting here????


But you said no one was safe! Not just posters on this thread.:baffled:
D'OH!! (/seeks shelter)


----------



## baboruger

robisjebus said:


>


What he said :redface:


----------



## KhaoticMedic

baboruger needs a slapping hit him.:biggrin:


----------



## baboruger

KhaoticMedic said:


> baboruger needs a slapping hit him.:biggrin:


What did I do? :frown:


----------



## ngetal

pfft... you don't need to do anything... 
just stand still for a few minutes, ok?


----------



## buttah

Somebody get some boots, baboruger needs somethign to shake in.


----------



## baboruger

I don't shake...i don't worry. I just sit and wait and watch everyone talk...that's all...talk...one of you guys above this post might need to be put on notice for the next couple of weeks...


----------



## El Lechero

Will these ordnance be grape,peach,or strawberry flavored?? Isnt that all they have in MI??


----------



## KhaoticMedic

Just like the 545am Dialysis call --- you know its coming and there aint nuttin you can do about it.


----------



## baboruger

KhaoticMedic said:


> Just like the 545am Dialysis call --- you know its coming and there aint nuttin you can do about it.


Bad memories coming back...go away bad memories...


----------



## maduro4me-cl

Does baboruger mean just the couple of guys taunting him? Or anyone above him in the whole post? I am just trying to quietly get by. I am not a trouble maker. Am I Landon? Landon? Landon quit laughing!


----------



## baboruger

I mean you are all on notice! Everyone in this thread, with special emphasis on certain members, are you one Odell, who knows! Oh wait I know and I'm not saying


----------



## baboruger

FYI - someone might be heading to my state soon. If I were them...I'd watch out!


----------



## Deuce Da Masta

im gone for a few and all this! Maybe i have to pick on more then 5...........

Brent, you might have just made the list!


----------



## baboruger

I was not speaking of you my friend  I don't like being on lists, so take me off!


----------



## Deuce Da Masta

baboruger said:


> I was not speaking of you my friend  I don't like being on lists, so take me off!


nope, once your on the list, theres no getting off it!!!!

Well, at least until i hit you! LOL


----------



## baboruger

Well, if that's how you are going to be, then you are specifically included in the post I made about being on notice  LOL


----------



## El Lechero

List shmist!


----------



## Deuce Da Masta

baboruger said:


> Well, if that's how you are going to be, then you are specifically included in the post I made about being on notice  LOL


BLAH BLAH BLAH.....


----------



## sseagle

Are we going to be noticed for being on notice or just noticed for the sake of noticing?


----------



## baboruger

sseagle said:


> Are we going to be noticed for being on notice or just noticed for the sake of noticing?


LOL I have no idea


----------



## Deuce Da Masta

Lets see here


----------



## sseagle

That's a fine list you got there..


----------



## Deuce Da Masta

sseagle said:


> That's a fine list you got there..


Oh its like 3-5 pages long, brent just made it to number 1


----------



## maduro4me-cl

Its a good thing to be number one, isn't it?


----------



## sseagle

Better than being a big steamy pile of number two..


----------



## baboruger

What did I do!  I was actually commenting on your friend from Ypsilanti's rather humorous post, and all heck breaks loose! I want this thread to hit 8 pages by tomorrow! A CigarLive take over 1 tread at a time!!!


----------



## sseagle

Eight pages is a lofty goal, let me know if you need help :biggrin:


----------



## Deuce Da Masta

sseagle said:


> Eight pages is a lofty goal, let me know if you need help :biggrin:


Its looking like thats actually possible. :support:


----------



## Deuce Da Masta

baboruger said:


> What did I do!  I was actually commenting on your friend from Ypsilanti's rather humorous post, and all heck breaks loose! I want this thread to hit 8 pages by tomorrow! A CigarLive take over 1 tread at a time!!!


I c, blame it on robbie..... Nice try


----------



## KhaoticMedic

Haha Brent you number 1 - lmao. You got a case of Skoal and a box o Backwoods coming your way. :biggrin:

Woohoo


----------



## baboruger

deuce said:


> I c, blame it on robbie..... Nice try


see this post...

http://www.cigarlive.com/forum/showthread.php?p=328038#post327948

it PROVES I did not start anything (hey I'm doing you a favor here, look at how popular this thread is...)


----------



## Deuce Da Masta

KhaoticMedic said:


> Haha Brent you number 1 - lmao. You got a case of Skoal and a box o Backwoods coming your way. :biggrin:
> 
> Woohoo


Hes only number one because yours just left.........


----------



## buttah

baboruger said:


> I mean you are all on notice! Everyone in this thread, with special emphasis on certain members, are you one Odell, who knows! Oh wait I know and I'm not saying


Guess we need two pair of boots one for you and one for me.

If I don't recognize the exist of said list then it must not exist, correct? If I say your list is a pile of rubbish then it is indeed a pile of rubbish.
Nothing like a little existentialism on a Tuesday afternoon.

Take it easy on Odell by the way he's an old man with a young child life is hard enough for him as it is. :biggrin:


----------



## baboruger

deuce said:


> Hes only number one because yours just left.........


I added something to my bucket list (http://www.garlive.com/forum/showthread.php?t=79)...check it out Deuce...


----------



## KhaoticMedic

deuce said:


> Hes only number one because yours just left.........


Hey i didnt do anything,

And Ill split my bag of Red man with you if you play nice.:errrr:


----------



## MrMaduro-cl

Boy everyone's jumped in on this one!!!!!


----------



## Deuce Da Masta

MrMaduro said:


> Boy everyone's jumped in on this one!!!!!


i know, isnt it fun:biggrin:


----------



## Deuce Da Masta

baboruger said:


> I added something to my bucket list...check it out Deuce...


Hardy har har.


----------



## baboruger

You're all welcome... 

Was I subtle enough about getting people to check out GARlive.com???


----------



## Deuce Da Masta

baboruger said:


> You're all welcome...
> 
> Was I subtle enough about getting people to check out GARlive.com???


maybe :biggrin:


----------



## sseagle

deuce said:


> Its looking like thats actually possible. :support:


Like an athletic supporter, or like a sports bra?


----------



## Deuce Da Masta

sseagle said:


> Like an athletic supporter, or like a sports bra?


you keep the cup, ill take the bra:biggrin:


----------



## baboruger

deuce said:


> you keep the cup, ill take the bra:biggrin:


Are you trying to tell us something? :biggrin:


----------



## Deuce Da Masta

baboruger said:


> Are you trying to tell us something? :biggrin:


I like boo oh never mind.


----------



## baboruger

deuce said:


> I like boo oh never mind.


I'm in a very sarcastic mood today, I don't know why...:redface:

see if you go back, you asked for support (meaning you needed it) then you took the Bra  Hence my question. I at least would have said bro or manzier ...


----------



## ngetal

baboruger said:


> deuce said:
> 
> 
> 
> you keep the cup, ill take the bra:biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> Are you trying to tell us something? :biggrin:
Click to expand...

well, they don't call those things "double-barreled slingshots" for nothing...

maybe he's launching a bunker-buster, and following that up with the real deal? 
:baffled:


----------



## sseagle

boobomb?
Don't go getting chesty with me guys..


----------



## ngetal

no, I think it's more along the lines of "getting it off your chest"... :biggrin:


----------



## sseagle

quit trying to scare me with your kitten


----------



## buttah

ngetal said:


> no, I think it's more along the lines of "getting it off your chest"... :biggrin:


This thread took a terribly wrong turn while I was driving home from work.:baffled:


----------



## TravelingJ-cl

buttah said:


> This thread took a terribly wrong turn while I was driving home from work.:baffled:


To solve that problem, you have to stay on the internet, while driving home. Makes stop lights a lot more entertaining :biggrin:


----------



## ngetal

sseagle said:


> quit trying to scare me with your kitten


the kitten isn't half as scary as that new pic in the Random Pics thread... http://www.cigarlive.com/forum/showthread.php?p=327974#post327974
:arghhhh:


----------



## ngetal

buttah said:


> This thread took a terribly wrong turn while I was driving home from work.:baffled:


pfft... quit trying to pass off the blame... 
if you'd been here, it would've taken an even worse turn... :biggrin:


----------



## buttah

ngetal said:


> pfft... quit trying to pass off the blame...
> if you'd been here, it would've taken an even worse turn... :biggrin:


Yea but I would've been making fun of Canadians, not fondling duece's breasticles.


----------



## JonDot

Seems to be a bunch of smack talk going on & no action!!!I WANT TO SEE DEVISTATION!!!


----------



## buttah

JonDot said:


> Seems to be a bunch of smack talk going on & no action!!!I WANT TO SEE DEVISTATION!!!


You're a disturbed man ....
Welcome to the club:biggrin:


----------



## Deuce Da Masta

buttah said:


> Yea but I would've been making fun of Canadians, not fondling duece's breasticles.


HEY NOW, the only person who gets to fondle my manboobs is the wife.


----------



## smokinj

JonDot said:


> Seems to be a bunch of smack talk going on & no action!!!I WANT TO SEE DEVISTATION!!!


I'm with you John. I wanta smell some napalm:whoohoo:


----------



## ngetal

deuce said:


> HEY NOW, the only person who gets to fondle my manboobs is the wife.


*points at buttah* he did it! it's his fault...

couldn't possibly be my fault, 'cause everyone knows that Canadians are way too polite for that sort of nonsense... :biggrin:


----------



## Deuce Da Masta

smokinj said:


> I'm with you John. I wanta smell some napalm:whoohoo:


oh theyre coming. believe me:biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:


----------



## ctiicda

JonDot said:


> Seems to be a bunch of smack talk going on & no action!!!I WANT TO SEE DEVISTATION!!!


what he said!


----------



## buttah

deuce said:


> oh theyre coming. believe me:biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:


We keep hearing all this talk but still see nor smell any destruction nor devastation.


----------



## KhaoticMedic

blowing smoke like smokinj --- blah blah blah!


----------



## Deuce Da Masta

KhaoticMedic said:


> blowing smoke like smokinj --- blah blah blah!


you out of all these people should know better


----------



## KhaoticMedic

deuce said:


> you out of all these people should know better


Yeah but Im protected too, plus I know alot of these people under me on the list got you on the top of theirs brutha, and all its going to take is for someone like maybe myself, Brent hell maybe even Dozer to yell pig pile on you.

So let it rain, let it rain all night and day, soon will be your turn. remeber a fat guy on top of a pig pile is a messsy pile.:biggrin::huh:


----------



## Deuce Da Masta

can you believe i ran out of boxes?!?! Off to Robs to pick up more!!!


----------



## Deuce Da Masta

KhaoticMedic said:


> Yeah but Im protected too, plus I know alot of these people under me on the list got you on the top of theirs brutha, and all its going to take is for someone like maybe myself, Brent hell maybe even Dozer to yell pig pile on you.
> 
> So let it rain, let it rain all night and day, soon will be your turn. remeber a fat guy on top of a pig pile is a messsy pile.:biggrin::huh:


Is that a threat???

Oh and i might just have to bomb dozer now since you included him in all of this.


----------



## KhaoticMedic

Oh and I forgot my Bomb dog.


----------



## Wunderdawg

:roflmao: Hey Deuce?.....whats this thread doin way down here on the bottom of the page? :biggrin:


----------



## ngetal

geeze, I leave you guys alone while I go out for a smoke, and nothing happens? how disappointing...


----------



## JonDot

smokinj said:


> I'm with you John. I wanta smell some napalm:whoohoo:


I love the smell of Napalm in the morning!:biggrin:


----------



## ngetal

JonDot said:


> I love the smell of Napalm in the morning!:biggrin:


really? I much prefer coffee... :biggrin:


----------



## baboruger

Page 5, three more and my goal is complete!!!


----------



## karmaz00

hes back at it again


----------



## baboruger

I was out for a little while, Deuce I'm sure is in bed sleeping wondering what is coming his way...

Maybe I should notify the Illinois Bombing Bragade and see if they would like to take on Deuce...hmmm...


----------



## sseagle

Bomb a Deuce... hmmm more poop jokes methinks


----------



## baboruger

LOL never thought of that...


----------



## sseagle

Yeah I've been told I have a crappy sense of humor..


----------



## baboruger

See I miss the good old days with lots of smack talking going on before the bombs...hasn't been a good war in a while either...


----------



## sseagle

Can I be Switzerland?


----------



## Deuce Da Masta

baboruger said:


> I was out for a little while, Deuce I'm sure is in bed sleeping wondering what is coming his way...
> 
> Maybe I should notify the Illinois Bombing Bragade and see if they would like to take on Deuce...hmmm...


whos the one in bed now brent????? Im sorry, i was herfing it up until 1230am!


----------



## Deuce Da Masta

Oh and check this thread sometime late morning. Got something for all of you!


----------



## sseagle

if its notice is it definitelyfire?


----------



## buttah

So to recap this thread ... Someone has a condom on, theirs a list with one name on it(does that qualify as a list?), Dueces breasticles were fondled, their was a polite canadian(I know that's an oxymoron) and someone else took a crap to finish the thread. Hmmm interesting, a whole lotta barking and no bites .. Yet


----------



## maduro4me-cl

Come on in everybody...Sit back, relax and enjoy the show.


----------



## ngetal

hey.... :frown: who're you calling a moron....


----------



## maduro4me-cl

Oh yeah...Landon thanks for looking out for us "old" guys.


----------



## buttah

ngetal said:


> hey.... :frown: who're you calling a moron....


OXYMORON! That means you're a pimple free moron.:biggrin:


----------



## buttah

maduro4me said:


> Oh yeah...Landon thanks for looking out for us "old" guys.


Anytime. Elena and I were looking at which walker to get you for your birthday.:lol:


----------



## baboruger

deuce said:


> whos the one in bed now brent????? Im sorry, i was herfing it up until 1230am!


I was watching the stupid All Star game until then as well. I'm tired today.:brick:


----------



## buttah

baboruger said:


> I was watching the stupid All Star game until then as well. I'm tired today.:brick:


Yea I did too and that was pretty stupid. Did anyone else see the part where Bud Selig told the managers to make sure to keep it close and go into extra innings because this was the highest ratings they'd had all year?


----------



## sseagle

Remind me again how a used car salesman becomes a commissioner of a major sports league?


----------



## buttah

sseagle said:


> Remind me again how a used car salesman becomes a commissioner of a major sports league?


Is it still considered a "major" sports league or has he knocked it completely from that pedestal yet?


----------



## Deuce Da Masta

buttah said:


> Is it still considered a "major" sports league or has he knocked it completely from that pedestal yet?


Baseball is the greatest sport there is. Its a shame theres a semi-retarded man running the league, but its still an amazing sport.


----------



## sseagle

I'll respond after I'm done shooting these roids and making a mockery of a sport full of overpaid babies.


----------



## sseagle

deuce said:


> Baseball is the greatest sport there is. Its a shame theres a semi-retarded man running the league, but its still an amazing sport.


Let's hear your analysis of the baboons ass running the NHL. Lets feed him to the lions.. post haste


----------



## buttah

deuce said:


> Baseball is the greatest sport there is. Its a shame theres a semi-retarded man running the league, but its still an amazing sport.


Baseball was my first love, I still love baseball but I'd rather watch college.

Lets not even talk about the NHL, another great sport run by morons.


----------



## Snapperhead-cl

Ya know...I have been standing outside like a easy sitting duck and I have yet to see anything fall from the sky........Me thinks deucey was barking up the wrong box......Maybe he sent them to China......I want to see Destruction and devastation NOW DAMNIT!!!!!! WHEN ARE THEY GOING TO FALL.......I am going silly here waiting for the bomb light.


----------



## sseagle

Hey I know, I can run the NHL, I'm a moron - I need a new job, and I can't do much worse than Bettman!


----------



## buttah

sseagle said:


> Hey I know, I can run the NHL, I'm a moron - I need a new job, and I can't do much worse than Bettman!


Can you skate? Because I think if you can skate you might be overqualified to run the NHL.


----------



## sseagle

I can, I can even skate backwards.. I even played hockey in my past..


----------



## maduro4me-cl

What about the new instant replay crap in baseball. Screwed up football now baseball!


----------



## Deuce Da Masta

Just for you guys....

http://www.cigarlive.com/forum/showthread.php?t=22846

BTW, every one of those boxes has a name on it from this post.

Carry on.


----------



## sseagle

deuce said:


> Just for you guys....
> 
> http://www.cigarlive.com/forum/showthread.php?t=22846
> 
> BTW, every one of those boxes has a name on it from this post.
> 
> Carry on.


Looks like the poster "Priority Mail" is gonna get annihilated!


----------



## Deuce Da Masta

A post for brent so he can achieve his goal of 8 pages. LOL


----------



## sseagle

Eight pages? CRAZY TALK!


----------



## Deuce Da Masta

sseagle said:


> Eight pages? CRAZY TALK!


perhaps.....


----------



## sseagle

Perhaps not?


----------



## Deuce Da Masta

sseagle said:


> Perhaps not?


:huh:


----------



## sseagle

Are you trying to confuse me sir?


----------



## robisjebus

maybe you 2 should get a room.


----------



## baboruger

robisjebus said:


> maybe you 2 should get a room.


And you with your yawn are the one who started this whole thing!!!


----------



## Deuce Da Masta

baboruger said:


> And you with your yawn are the one who started this whole thing!!!


he has a tendency to do that


----------



## sseagle

Could we please cut down on the spam posts, we are trying to get this thread to EIGHT pages. Thanks guys!


----------



## robisjebus

sseagle said:


> Could we please cut down on the spam posts, we are trying to get this thread to EIGHT pages. Thanks guys!


send a couple more bombs, then you can tell us what to do. until then....

NO SOUP FOR YOU!

:mrcool:


----------



## sseagle

Don't need soup.. I need a day off work


----------



## Snapperhead-cl

Can I help??? Make 8


----------



## sseagle

First we need to make 7up yours..


----------



## buttah

8 pages making fun of a mad bomber, I'm up for it! I too feel really bad for Priority Mail he's getting it BAD! I'm safe though, nobody bombs a noob. Right?


----------



## maduro4me-cl

Thats what I thought Landon.


----------



## buttah

Old SL-Odell. How you doing? You sticking your neck out here by posting here too?


----------



## maduro4me-cl

I like a little danger every now and then. Remember I used to be a cop and I still get antsy.


----------



## maduro4me-cl

Hopefully here soon I will be able to jump in a little deeper. You now what I am talking about Landon.


----------



## ngetal

you don't know the meaning of "danger" til you work at a library....

.

.

.

... they got lots of dictionarys and encyclopedias there, so you can look it up :biggrin:


----------



## maduro4me-cl

That should be easy to do since I now work at a college.


----------



## Snapperhead-cl

I will leave this thread alone.....I don't think I attracted any attention yet!!!


----------



## Snapperhead-cl

But I want to see it hit 8 pages......BUMP


----------



## buttah

maduro4me said:


> That should be easy to do since I now work at a college.


Yea you used to arrest college kids for a living now you're trying to court them. Wait I don't know if thats the appropriate term your boss might not like that


----------



## ngetal

Snapperhead said:


> But I want to see it hit 8 pages......BUMP


might not make it, but it's hard to say for sure...


----------



## maduro4me-cl

buttah said:


> Yea you used to arrest college kids for a living now you're trying to court them. Wait I don't know if thats the appropriate term your boss might not like that


I don't care what you say about me, just spell my name right. You can't call me anything I haven't been called before.


----------



## baboruger

Ok, but stop it with the 8 pages thing, it makes it on it's own or not at all...

Deuce really messed em up with the new thread...


----------



## baboruger

maduro4me said:


> I don't care what you say about me, just spell my name right. You can't call me anything I haven't been called before.


How about Igor, anyone call you Igor before? :biggrin:


----------



## buttah

baboruger said:


> Ok, but stop it with the 8 pages thing, it makes it on it's own or not at all...
> 
> Deuce really messed em up with the new thread...


What you're calling it off, I'm taking my football and going home!


----------



## maduro4me-cl

baboruger said:


> How about Igor, anyone call you Igor before? :biggrin:


No actually that would be a first.


----------



## maduro4me-cl

buttah said:


> What you're calling it off, I'm taking my football and going home!


Oh stop it! You and your football are not going anywhere. Your having to much fun and you know it.


----------



## Wunderdawg

Hmmmmmmmmm......wonder who will be the one to make it 8?


----------



## baboruger

buttah said:


> What you're calling it off, I'm taking my football and going home!


no just no more bump posts...I want to see if it makes it without them.


----------



## sseagle

I hope its not me..


----------



## Wunderdawg

If I win the picture contest............http://nublive.com/forum/t854-vote-for-your-favorite-4th-of-july-picture.html..........................whoever makes it 8 will get some Nubs......how's that for blatent vote buying?


----------



## buttah

Where did duecey duece go? I think someone has sent the bear into hiding!


----------



## buttah

Wunderdawg said:


> If I win the picture contest.......whoever makes it 8 will get some Nubs......how's that for blatent vote buying?


Nubs? Did I hear Nubs? Its on like Donkey Kong now!


----------



## baboruger

Wunderdawg said:


> If I win the picture contest.......whoever makes it 8 will get some Nubs......how's that for blatent vote buying?


What is this vote and picture contest you speak of...


----------



## Wunderdawg

http://nublive.com/forum/t854-vote-for-your-favorite-4th-of-july-picture.html


----------



## maduro4me-cl

Wunderdawg said:


> If I win the picture contest............http://nublive.com/forum/t854-vote-...picture.html..........................whoever makes it 8 will get some Nubs......how's that for blatent vote buying?


I had voted for you prior to this post, am I still eligible? I like NUbs.


----------



## Wunderdawg

Sure you are


----------



## maduro4me-cl

Thanks.


----------



## buttah

maduro4me said:


> I had voted for you prior to this post, am I still eligible? I like NUbs.


MOOCH! LOL


----------



## ngetal

baboruger said:


> How about Igor, anyone call you Igor before? :biggrin:


depends.... are you pronoucing it "E-gor" or "I-gor"?


----------



## maduro4me-cl

buttah said:


> MOOCH! LOL


You do what you gotta do. lol


----------



## maduro4me-cl

ngetal said:


> depends.... are you pronoucing it "E-gor" or "I-gor"? [/QUOTE
> 
> Hump? what hump?


----------



## ngetal

:baffled: I was sure that hump was on the other side earlier...


----------



## ngetal

HA! _I win!!_ erm... I think....


----------



## buttah

OH and its 8!


----------



## buttah

Wait thats odd it was at 8 then just went back to 6 wtf!


----------



## maduro4me-cl

Way to go!!


----------



## Wunderdawg

Ok.....we have reached 8.........so if I get the votes and win........Rick has himself some Nubs.........


----------



## baboruger

So how'd this turn into a contest thread again?

LOL I DID IT DEUCE!!!! I got your little bomb thread to 8 pages!


----------



## buttah

Mine's only showing 6 pages.


----------



## KhaoticMedic

God this is funny - im gonna bomb you roar, no you wont nanah.

Oh yeah I will boogetity boo.

Rotflmao.


----------



## maduro4me-cl

Yeah what happened? I was enjoying the show. Did everybody quit? Or are you scarred? What am I doing? I will shut up now.


----------



## baboruger

Moved over to RE: Notice thread...

Deuce might have realized what is headed his way and has taken cover...


----------



## ngetal

Wunderdawg said:


> Ok.....we have reached 8.........so if I get the votes and win........Rick has himself some Nubs.........


woohoo!! :dribble:


----------



## maduro4me-cl

Way to go Rick. Lets see if we can't get some more votes on there. Can you vote more than once?


----------



## buttah

ngetal said:


> woohoo!! :dribble:


Sorry no shipments to Canada.


----------



## maduro4me-cl

Uh Oh! Here we go again ladies and gentlemen.


----------



## TAmichael

can i come out of the bomb shelter yet i went in on page one and come out to take a peak and now page 8 of this thread is it safe or not.


----------



## maduro4me-cl

It was safe, but I think Landon is getting ready to stir things up.


----------



## mitro-cl

0103 8555 7493 5445 1579


----------



## baboruger

Not Safe...


----------



## mitro-cl

baboruger said:


> Not Safe...


Far, far from it.


----------



## baboruger

I can't print my labels at work, so now I have to wait until I get home....


----------



## mitro-cl

I got home a little after 3 and immediately proceeded to assemble my munitions.


----------



## ngetal

buttah said:


> Sorry no shipments to Canada.


:huh: oh? well, in that case, no ISOMs for joo... :baffled:


----------



## Wunderdawg

buttah said:


> Sorry no shipments to Canada.


Pay no attention to the man behind the curtain. I will gladly ship to the Great White North.......


----------



## JonDot

Wunderdawg said:


> Pay no attention to the man behind the curtain. I will gladly ship to the Great White North.......


Did someone from Canada order some "Hand made crafts"?:biggrin:


----------



## Deuce Da Masta

oh what the hell, i go out to cut the lawn and this. WHY the hell is mitro after me all of the sudden? :huh:The first time i see him post on this thread is a picture of a bomb with MY name on it??? Not far!! 

All i was tryin to do is have a lil fun, honest:mumbles:


----------



## JonDot

deuce said:


> oh what the hell, i go out to cut the lawn and this. WHY the hell is mitro after me all of the sudden? :huh:The first time i see him post on this thread is a picture of a bomb with MY name on it??? Not far!!
> 
> All i was tryin to do is have a lil fun, honest:mumbles:


You done went & opened a can of worms that there aren't enough fish in Lake Michigan to eat them all!:whoohoo:


----------



## Deuce Da Masta

JonDot said:


> You done went & opened a can of worms that there aren't enough fish in Lake Michigan to eat them all!:whoohoo:


IDK, lake michigan is a big ass lake!:biggrin:

I would like to know how this thread became a contest?:baffled:

Also, 8 pages, thats just crazy.


----------



## JonDot

deuce said:


> IDK, lake michigan is a big ass lake!:biggrin:
> 
> I would like to know how this thread became a contest?:baffled:
> 
> Also, 8 pages, thats just crazy.


Yep,& its a big can of worms!!!:biggrin:


----------



## Wunderdawg

deuce said:


> I would like to know how this thread became a contest?:baffled:
> 
> Also, 8 pages, thats just crazy.


It wasn't me I swea...........ehh what the hell, It was all my fault. :sorry:


----------



## Deuce Da Masta

It appears im gonna have to get a few more packages ready.


----------



## Wunderdawg

Wow.....9 pages.....hmmmmmm.......Wunder who will be the one to make it 10?

I'm kidding Deuce. LOL


----------



## Deuce Da Masta

Wunderdawg said:


> Wow.....9 pages.....hmmmmmm.......Wunder who will be the one to make it 10?
> 
> I'm kidding Deuce. LOL


:lol:


----------



## eggyellow

is 10 the new goal?
10 bombs or 10 pages?


----------



## baboruger

Mitro loves a good state wide bomb!!!


----------



## KhaoticMedic

Is there anybody out there that might like to Mass bomb duece - just for s and g's.


----------



## Wunderdawg

Man Mike, you got brass one's, I'll say that for ya.


----------



## Deuce Da Masta

baboruger said:


> Mitro loves a good state wide bomb!!!


called in the reserves i see! thats fine, ill manage.


----------



## KhaoticMedic

In the Immortal words of AcDc

"Some say I have the Great balls of fire":teacher:


----------



## sseagle

Jeez you guys have been busy while I've been out busting my ass.. congrats!


----------



## baboruger

deuce said:


> called in the reserves i see! thats fine, ill manage.


Mike did this on his own...I had nothing to do with it...I swear.


----------



## ngetal

baboruger said:


> Mike did this on his own...I had nothing to do with it...I swear.


I certainly wasn't involved...

... erm... involved in what, anyways? :huh:


----------



## mitro-cl

deuce said:


> oh what the hell, i go out to cut the lawn and this. WHY the hell is mitro after me all of the sudden? :huh:The first time i see him post on this thread is a picture of a bomb with MY name on it??? Not far!!
> 
> All i was tryin to do is have a lil fun, honest:mumbles:


 Priceless. 
I do believe you sound a bit rattled.


----------



## Deuce Da Masta

mitro said:


> Priceless.
> I do believe you sound a bit rattled.


Rattled??? ME??? NEVER! :biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:


----------



## Deuce Da Masta

OK OK, lets put it this way. Perhaps im a bit "concerned" for my neighbors. Im dug in real well here! If anything, youll take out a few neighbors, which i dont really care for anyhow! BRING IT!


----------



## sseagle

Where do I sign up for the neighbor elimination??


----------



## Deuce Da Masta

sseagle said:


> Where do I sign up for the neighbor elimination??


I really hope he takes out the neighbors dogs! She has 8 little yappy type dogs that yap all damn day. Drives MY dogs up the wall.


----------



## GolfNut

deuce said:


> OK OK, lets put it this way. Perhaps im a bit "concerned" for my neighbors. Im dug in real well here! If anything, youll take out a few neighbors, which i dont really care for anyhow! BRING IT!


Ooooh, be careful what you wish for Patrick! Things could get ugly real fast!:biggrin:


----------



## Deuce Da Masta

GolfNut said:


> Ooooh, be careful what you wish for Patrick! Things could get ugly real fast!:biggrin:


What is up with everyone sending me threats lately?!? :imconfused:

LOL


----------



## tobacmon

What's all the Fuss about---Someone mad at someone?


----------



## tobacmon

deuce said:


> What is up with everyone sending me threats lately?!? :imconfused:
> 
> LOL


I think you were the one that started everything--:imconfused:

LOL


----------



## tobacmon

I have read majority of the post hear and have come up with a conclusion====Blah, Blah , Blahhhhhhh!


----------



## Wunderdawg

Still only 9 pages?.........you guys are slacking. Tsk Tsk Tsk


----------



## maduro4me-cl

Glad to see that the page is back in full swing with lots of threats.


----------



## buttah

LOL this is hella good fun, I'm waiting to see the devastation. There could be entire states leveled. Should we warn governors?


----------



## sseagle

If we warn The Peoples Republic of California's governator, he might be able to save us?


----------



## buttah

sseagle said:


> If we warn The Peoples Republic of California's governator, he might be able to save us?


LMAO the one good thing about the governator, he is a cigar smoker.


----------



## sseagle

We should bomb HIM!


----------



## robisjebus

tobacmon said:


> I have read majority of the post hear and have come up with a conclusion====Blah, Blah , Blahhhhhhh!


I agree. a bunch of people lookin for a suck on the proverbial teat.

mmmm.... teat. :biggrin:


----------



## sseagle

lol
I need some breakfast


----------



## buttah

robisjebus said:


> I agree. a bunch of people lookin for a suck on the proverbial teat.
> 
> mmmm.... teat. :biggrin:


Or just hoping to see some devastation. :biggrin:


----------



## baboruger

robisjebus said:


> I agree. a bunch of people lookin for a suck on the proverbial teat.
> 
> mmmm.... teat. :biggrin:


You gotta admit it is fun...this type of thread has not happened in a long time here...


----------



## Deuce Da Masta

baboruger said:


> You gotta admit it is fun...this type of thread has not happened in a long time here...


And its only gonna get more fun!


----------



## baboruger

Oh no, what is this...:biggrin:

Delivery Confirmation™ Label Number: 0103 8555 7495 0164 6551


----------



## Deuce Da Masta

baboruger said:


> Oh no, what is this...:biggrin:
> 
> Delivery Confirmation™ Label Number: 0103 8555 7495 0164 6551


Oh so its a war you seek?


----------



## baboruger

I seek nothing...I just was not letting you get away with your little plan


----------



## ngetal

sounds like a case of FUD to me....

.

.

.

Fear...:baffled:
Uncertainty...:huh:
.
.
.
... Devestation :arghhhh:


----------



## KhaoticMedic

tobacmon said:


> I have read majority of the post hear and have come up with a conclusion====Blah, Blah , Blahhhhhhh!


See Paul agrees with me, cause in the beginning all I heard was blah lah blah, now all I hear is what who me when where. But an occasional bietch moan groan and whine with a side of cheese (or buttah if you like ) DOh!

And Brent you are as innocent as a Providence politician, aint never gonna happen.


----------



## baboruger

KhaoticMedic said:


> See Paul agrees with me, cause in the beginning all I heard was blah lah blah, now all I hear is what who me when where. But an occasional bietch moan groan and whine with a side of cheese (or buttah if you like ) DOh!
> 
> And Brent you are as innocent as a Providence politician, aint never gonna happen.


I did go to the same School as Buddy C...Moses Brown...


----------



## KhaoticMedic

Case closed, Cl Mustard in the Kitchen with the can opener.

Guilty of 1 charge innocent of 26, oh wait that was buddy.


----------



## mitro-cl

Are you two gonna start talking about "chowdah"?


----------



## baboruger

Maybe, clam cakes also, can't forget the clam cakes!


----------



## sseagle

Chowdah? Mmmm, you guys make me hungry


----------



## EKGOTSKILLZZ

im ready


----------



## KhaoticMedic

Newport Creamery and Rocky Point Chowdah House. Ummmmmm. And then we will go see Ni Ro Pe for sume furnitah.:brick:

Hey how did this turn on pick on RI - when its Duece's thread and Baborugers threats to blow him up --- Im just an innocent bystander on the grassy knowl


----------



## baboruger

My threat to bomb him what?...go back to the begining grasshopper, I am just trying to protect myself...

LOL NI RO PE, I want an Awful Awful followed up with some D'Angelo's and some Dell's


----------



## KhaoticMedic

*Dude!*

oh I got your Azz now, your done, forgot Duece and Mitro you gave me an Idea. Your are so done.:brick:

One RI to another Brutha


----------



## Redbeard

hides with lighter out ! and rum poured ! ...^^ haha nice shelter up there rojo lol. got room for 2 in there hahah


----------



## tobacmon

KhaoticMedic said:


> See Paul agrees with me, cause in the beginning all I heard was blah lah blah, now all I hear is what who me when where. But an occasional bietch moan groan and whine with a side of cheese (or buttah if you like ) DOh!
> 
> And Brent you are as innocent as a Providence politician, aint never gonna happen.


Finally---now we are getting somewhere---I am starting to understand this thread now---Thanks for updating me Mike!


----------



## baboruger

tobacmon said:


> Finally---now we are getting somewhere---I am starting to understand this thread now---Thanks for updating me Mike!


Honestly I'm sort of part of it, and I really don't understand it at all! LOL All I know is I sent out one package today with I am guessing more to follow....


----------



## tobacmon

baboruger said:


> Honestly I'm sort of part of it, and I really don't understand it at all! LOL All I know is I sent out one package today with I am guessing more to follow....


I think this is what we need --That Duece always has some things to say & do that gets people talking--Oh and so do you Brent--LOL


----------



## baboruger

tobacmon said:


> I think this is what we need --That Duece always has some things to say & do that gets people talking--Oh and so do you Brent--LOL


Note to self...Paul on list...

Not saying what list...I just have a list...


----------



## KhaoticMedic

baboruger said:


> Honestly I'm sort of part of it, and I really don't understand it at all! LOL All I know is I sent out one package today with I am guessing more to follow....


I have some to send out - but for now I am making a list and checking it twice and no I dont have a white beard. "The circle of trust" are you in it - or you on the outside?

And your welcome Paul glad I could help, see Pat and Brent Thank you and please and your welcome - LMAO


----------



## KhaoticMedic

tsk tsk tsk remember allies - friends - like chris Blach said I always was one to make friends and nfluence people (to bomb other people that is)


----------



## baboruger

KhaoticMedic said:


> tsk tsk tsk remember allies - friends - like chris Blach said I always was one to make friends and nfluence people (to bomb other people that is)


Chris Blach, there is a name I have not hear in a long long time...


----------



## tobacmon

baboruger said:


> Note to self...Paul on list...
> 
> Not saying what list...I just have a list...


I am on "The Good List", I hope!:roflmao:


----------



## Deuce Da Masta

I think i might just have brents replacement at #1 now:whoohoo:


----------



## Deuce Da Masta

OH and off to the PO for the third time this week!


----------



## baboruger

deuce said:


> I think i might just have brents replacement at #1 now:whoohoo:


You mean I am safe! Oh thank you! Thank you! Thank You!!!!


----------



## tobacmon

No one is ever safe on this Forum--why is that?


----------



## Deuce Da Masta

baboruger said:


> You mean I am safe! Oh thank you! Thank you! Thank You!!!!


Nope, I said the only way off the list is to be bombed. Well....

:biggrin:0103 8555 7494 5957 0304:biggrin:


----------



## baboruger

deuce said:


> Nope, I said the only way off the list is to be bombed. Well....
> 
> :biggrin:0103 8555 7494 5957 0304:biggrin:


You got Delivery confirmation on a tiny little envelope...


----------



## Deuce Da Masta

baboruger said:


> You got Delivery confirmation on a tiny little envelope...


I wanna make sure it arrives now dont i?


----------



## baboruger

deuce said:


> I wanna make sure it arrives now dont i?


I'm going to laugh when a letter hits my mailbox...you might be getting packing materials from me you never know


----------



## Deuce Da Masta

baboruger said:


> I'm going to laugh when a letter hits my mailbox...you might be getting packing materials from me you never know


Thats right, youll never know, until it destroys your home


----------



## Deuce Da Masta

Oh why dont i just go ahead and post these for the hell of it. Oh and btw, did i say 5? Must have been mistaken. I meant 7!

0103 8555 7494 5957 0304 Brentie Brent!
0103 8555 7494 7005 6061 A guy with the name that rhymes with DUCK
0103 8555 7495 0151 3341 A fan of maduros perhaps?
0103 8555 7494 9102 7583 Headin to the city of summer
0103 8555 7494 8054 1823 I like this on my toast
0103 8555 7494 4908 4545 The eagle has landed
0103 8555 7493 5569 8317 Headin to a city of a saint


----------



## baboruger

deuce said:


> Oh why dont i just go ahead and post these for the hell of it. Oh and btw, did i say 5? Must have been mistaken. I meant 7!
> 
> 0103 8555 7494 5957 0304 Brentie Brent!
> 0103 8555 7494 7005 6061 A guy with the name that rhymes with DUCK
> 0103 8555 7495 0151 3341 A fan of maduros perhaps?
> 0103 8555 7494 9102 7583 Headin to the city of summer
> 0103 8555 7494 8054 1823 I like this on my toast
> 0103 8555 7494 4908 4545 The eagle has landed
> 0103 8555 7493 5569 8317 Headin to a city of a saint


City o Summer? the eagle? Brentie (that;s the most disturbing one)! And who's name is F**K come on now Decue...OH CHUCK...I get it, it's been a long day.

Seriously the city of summer?


----------



## baboruger

baboruger said:


> City o Summer? the eagle? Brentie (that;s the most disturbing one)! And who's name is F**K come on now Decue...OH CHUCK...I get it, it's been a long day.
> 
> Seriously the city of summer?


Ignore this post, I get it city of summer...ville...

I'm tired. Going home now. Be back on later because after my 2 year old goes to be I have no life


----------



## Deuce Da Masta

baboruger said:


> City o Summer? the eagle? Brentie (that;s the most disturbing one)! And who's name is F**K come on now Decue...OH CHUCK...I get it, it's been a long day.
> 
> Seriously the city of summer?


Gotta have a little fun with it. Hell, if i just named each one, wheres the fun in that?!?


----------



## ngetal

baboruger said:


> Not saying what list...I just have a list...


the list of people to take outta your will? :arghhhh:


----------



## ngetal

deuce said:


> Gotta have a little fun with it. Hell, if i just named each one, wheres the fun in that?!?


you'd get to see them quake with fear... :eeek:

or is that not fun anymore?


----------



## Deuce Da Masta

ngetal said:


> you'd get to see them quake with fear... :eeek:
> 
> or is that not fun anymore?


Or i can have everyone worried that one of those might mean them!


----------



## ngetal

deuce said:


> Or i can have everyone worried that one of those might mean them!


drat... so much for my 'clever' ploy to try and discover whether I need to head for the hills... :mumbles:


----------



## tobacmon

Now this is what it's all about--- Patrick as we all know is a 'MADD MAN", and that will never change--It's evident he enjoys what he does and we also enjoy watching people being tore up---How cool is that! Can't wait for the pictures!


----------



## Deuce Da Masta

tobacmon said:


> Now this is what it's all about--- Patrick as we all know is a 'MADD MAN", and that will never change--It's evident he enjoys what he does and we also enjoy watching people being tore up---How cool is that! Can't wait for the pictures!


:biggrin:


----------



## baboruger

deuce said:


> :biggrin:


My first round volly is heading your way with a few cigars on board from the days when my father would have been smoking..."Clear Havanas 1950's":biggrin:


----------



## mitro-cl

Its a shame you won't live to see any of your packages land, Deuce.


----------



## sseagle

Ooooh now that is a challenge!


----------



## Deuce Da Masta

well see gents, well see.


----------



## ctiicda

baboruger said:


> Ignore this post, I get it city of summer...ville...
> 
> I'm tired. Going home now. Be back on later because after my 2 year old goes to be I have no life


What the heck...I am innocent and all of a sudden i see THIS... I am the onl summerville i know of..:imconfused: crap I am beginning to question if my bunker is strong enough... i guess i did something to deserve this i do not know  Then again on this site people just bomb people for no good reason..isnt that cool :biggrin:


----------



## JonDot

Well none of them are me,so I got that goin for me!Now I get to sit back & watch the carnage!:roflmao:


----------



## Deuce Da Masta

JonDot said:


> Well none of them are me,so I got that goin for me!Now I get to sit back & watch the carnage!:roflmao:


None of them are you,

Yet


----------



## eggyellow

carnage!!!
cant wait to see these bad boys blow up a bunker! Deuce knows how to lob a bomb


----------



## ctiicda

duece wha tthe heck is this city of summer stuff...u mean south beach right??? or somewhere in sunny summery California?


----------



## Deuce Da Masta

ctiicda said:


> duece wha tthe heck is this city of summer stuff...u mean south beach right??? or somewhere in sunny summery California?


LOL its whatever you think it is!

WA HAHAHAH


----------



## ctiicda

Blowing up a mans house on his birthday is cruel...we may need ot move the party wouldnt want to kill innocent bystanders!


----------



## JonDot

deuce said:


> None of them are you,
> 
> Yet


You better be careful!I just made a special trip to the B&M to get a few munitions & I have a copy of your wishlist!!!!!:helloooo:


----------



## eggyellow

deuce said:


> Oh why dont i just go ahead and post these for the hell of it. Oh and btw, did i say 5? Must have been mistaken. I meant 7!
> 
> 0103 8555 7494 5957 0304 Brentie Brent!
> 0103 8555 7494 7005 6061 A guy with the name that rhymes with DUCK
> 0103 8555 7495 0151 3341 A fan of maduros perhaps?
> 0103 8555 7494 9102 7583 Headin to the city of summer
> 0103 8555 7494 8054 1823 I like this on my toast
> 0103 8555 7494 4908 4545 The eagle has landed
> 0103 8555 7493 5569 8317 Headin to a city of a saint


Package Mapping is a great site, you can see them coming atcha!!!
look out below, at least you can rest easy through the weekend!


----------



## Deuce Da Masta

JonDot said:


> You better be careful!I just made a special trip to the B&M to get a few munitions & I have a copy of your wishlist!!!!!:helloooo:


Hmmm. Munitions you say.

Still not scared! Your on my list too! Ill get ya sooner or later!!!


----------



## ctiicda

they need a sight that tells where the end target is darn it!!!


----------



## eggyellow

ctiicda said:


> they need a sight that tells where the end target is darn it!!!


by tomorrow afternoon or saturday, the site should update with an estimated delivery date and end destination.


----------



## Deuce Da Masta

Rojo Camacho said:


> by tomorrow afternoon or saturday, the site should update with an estimated delivery date and end destination.


Im sure theyll know soon enough!


----------



## ctiicda

like i said my darn birthday is saturday...great present to find out ur gonna have ur azz blown away :brick: we shall see not sure it is aimed at me but someone else seemed to think it was...im still in a little bit of denial!


----------



## buttah

deuce said:


> 0103 8555 7494 8054 1823 I like this on my toast


:arghhhh:

This better be jam or jelly, otherwise there will be retaliation.


----------



## Deuce Da Masta

buttah said:


> :arghhhh:
> 
> This better be jam or jelly, otherwise there will be retaliation.


do you think i was worried about retaliation when i sent these???


----------



## buttah

deuce said:


> do you think i was worried about retaliation when i sent these???


LOL, with the pair you're sporting I don't think you're worried about much of anything.

I hope this is all in good fun and no one is actually getting riled up?!?


----------



## Deuce Da Masta

buttah said:


> LOL, with the pair you're sporting I don't think you're worried about much of anything.
> 
> I hope this is all in good fun and no one is actually getting riled up?!?


Fun, are you having fun???

I know i am.... (evil laugh)


----------



## baboruger

deuce said:


> Fun, are you having fun???
> 
> I know i am.... (evil laugh)


Evil laugh and that avitar just don't mix...

FYI, I think this was the best bomb I have created yet!


----------



## Deuce Da Masta

baboruger said:


> Evil laugh and that avitar just don't mix...
> 
> FYI, I think this was the best bomb I have created yet!


So called packing materials???


----------



## baboruger

deuce said:


> So called packing materials???


I told you there are about 7 60 year old cigars in there, not to mention the "Packing materials"

The joke is going to be on some other poster in this thread...HA


----------



## Deuce Da Masta

baboruger said:


> I told you there are about 7 60 year old cigars in there, not to mention the "Packing materials"
> 
> The joke is going to be on some other poster in this thread...HA


your sending me 7 60 year old cigars?:imconfused:


----------



## buttah

deuce said:


> Fun, are you having fun???
> 
> I know i am.... (evil laugh)


LOL tons! This has gotten totally out of hand though. hahahaha


----------



## baboruger

deuce said:


> your sending me 7 60 year old cigars?:imconfused:


The cello is brown  And there are others...They are clear havanas. Don't know if I would smoke them or not...


----------



## baboruger

I think it was 7, I just grabed them out of my long term storage...I saved the ones from 1910 for the next strike 

Surprisingly the ones from 1910 look like a better smoke than the 50's...


----------



## KhaoticMedic

deuce said:


> Oh why dont i just go ahead and post these for the hell of it. Oh and btw, did i say 5? Must have been mistaken. I meant 7!
> 
> 0103 8555 7494 5957 0304 Brentie Brent!
> 0103 8555 7494 7005 6061 A guy with the name that rhymes with DUCK
> 0103 8555 7495 0151 3341 A fan of maduros perhaps?
> 0103 8555 7494 9102 7583 Headin to the city of summer
> 0103 8555 7494 8054 1823 I like this on my toast
> 0103 8555 7494 4908 4545 The eagle has landed
> 0103 8555 7493 5569 8317 Headin to a city of a saint


Whew, I thought I was in there somewhere


----------



## baboruger

Isn't there a St. Providence


----------



## Wunderdawg

Heh Heh Heh.....I have to laugh............0307 0020 0002 4952 9069


----------



## tobacmon

baboruger said:


> I think it was 7, I just grabed them out of my long term storage...I saved the ones from 1910 for the next strike
> 
> Surprisingly the ones from 1910 look like a better smoke than the 50's...


Now Brent you have just got my attention---WooHoo!:biggrin:


----------



## baboruger

tobacmon said:


> Now Brent you have just got my attention---WooHoo!:biggrin:


I have some surprises that i hold back...


----------



## baboruger

Wunderdawg said:


> Heh Heh Heh.....I have to laugh............0307 0020 0002 4952 9069


Deuce, I hope you live to make it to that Herf you are going to next week, with everything flying your way 

I assume this was pointed at Deuce...


----------



## Wunderdawg

Is there somebody else who lives in a city with too few vowels?


----------



## baboruger

Well, no, but there are a lot of vowels they just are in the wrong place!

He's going to be nailed today, tomorrow and monday I do believe...


----------



## Wunderdawg

:biggrin:"Lil ol noob" my ass:biggrin:


----------



## baboruger

Wunderdawg said:


> :biggrin:"Lil ol noob" my ass:biggrin:


I cannot wait to see what you sent!!!


----------



## Deuce Da Masta

baboruger said:


> I cannot wait to see what you sent!!!


Yup, he got me. I was kinda expecting it since he posted a little hint. Ill post pics soon and have em up.

thanks dawg. Very nice of you!


----------



## baboruger

deuce said:


> Yup, he got me. I was kinda expecting it since he posted a little hint. Ill post pics soon and have em up.
> 
> thanks dawg. Very nice of you!


Did Mitro's land?


----------



## Deuce Da Masta

baboruger said:


> Did Mitro's land?


Nope not yet, but i think i hear bomb sirens in the distance. I think its close!


----------



## Snapperhead-cl

This thread is still going......I might have to play in here a little more....like the other thread...


----------



## KhaoticMedic

I have a lovely bunch of coconuts, badaba boom.


----------



## Snapperhead-cl

Medic....can you give your opinion on this...


----------



## Snapperhead-cl

This says it all......


----------

